

I Hate Humans  - yewweitan
http://scrivle.com/2010/11/30/i-hate-humans/

======
Semiapies
I have slightly different criticisms (mostly that masses tend to be fearful,
hateful, dangerous, obedient, and cruel as compared to individuals and small
groups), but I can understand this.

I still tend to like "humans", though, weirdly enough.

------
DannoHung
I tend to feel the other way. The more I get to know someone, the more
critical I am of their flaws, which is a bad habit, because it makes me not
want to know people very well, also, I'm just as flawed if not moreso.

~~~
yewweitan
That's a good point, I should do something on that line of thought some day.
Something which speaks of the values of acquaintance over companionship (with
reasonable context of course)

------
drdo
Thank you, it's not uncommon for me to get depressed thinking about how we,
humans, are really fucked up and how the world could be a much better place,
yet feeling helpless realizing how little i can do to change the system.

------
swombat
How can you not like humans? How can you not empathise with humanity? Seems
like an epic failure of big-picture imagination.

I love people and I love humans.

~~~
ErrantX
Same. But I hate humans as well as love them.

I think the OP is able to see the bad and is missing the good.

I see awesome things in groups of people every day. And I also see really
nasty things in individuals.

------
Alex3917
I like it. Inspired by Hugh MacLeod?

~~~
yewweitan
In fact, Hugh was the one who got me inspired to start drawing and pushing
these random scribbles online. Needless to say, some of his sentiment probably
bled through =p

------
berntb
Sigh, humans are OK. It all depends on the spicing.

But seriously... As an old cynic and ex-misanthrope I should say that I have
changed position.

>>Whenever I find myself riffing about bad systems and the humans behind them,
I try to think about them as people.

Most of human behavior is culturally programmed. If you read about e.g.
Scandinavian history before 1500 AD, Afghanistan(!) looks peaceful. Compare
that with the present world.

Democracies implement realpolitik and lie about it. But internally, they are
quite nice to voters. Few in democracies are violent and actively, well,
"evil". See "democratic peace theory".

The whole world is becoming democratic, because that is the only thing that
works (except getting free money from oil).

You need to accept that humans aren't perfect, but with the right environment
they are OK. (The old misanthrope in me still mutters about spices.)

Enough with teenage angst. It becomes boring after 30.

~~~
puredemo
I just turned thirty and approve this message. It'll certainly be interesting
what cultural changes the next several decades bring.

